# Yaay puppies born this morning!!!



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everybody,
Exciting day today and I wanted to share with everyone that Fiona had a litter of 7 with 3 males and 4 females! We are getting a male, and I'll post more pics of the litter as they come in. 

We were originally gonna go with the name Beau, but it being too close to the word "no" just turned us away, but I think we landed on Miles. 

Now I just need a flux capacitor, a delorian and 1.21 giggawatts so I can drive 8 weeks into the future!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

More PICS!


----------



## Főnix (Feb 3, 2013)

Congratulations! The waiting really is the hardest part. At least until you bring them home . Love the name Miles.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Congrats! Can I borrow the keys to the delorian when you're done?


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks yall, the waiting is driving me and the Mrs. crazy! We are just excited that we get to see the pups now. We've been waiting since October!!! 

Heh, keys are yours Einspanner, if I could just find a good flux capacitor!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Awwww...cute puppies!!!! 

Jrod - Congratulations!!! Enjoy 8 more weeks of uninterrupted sleep


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Cute! We have a "Miles" as well, named for the reason we got him as he is my running buddy!


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Congrats on your forthcoming puppy  we've only got four weeks to wait and it seems like forever away!


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the replies! We will be getting the last of Mile's essentials this weekend when we go shopping. We need a crate and a bed still and if yall have any recommendations that would be awesome!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Our Miles loves bully sticks, antlers, Kong Goodie Bone, Extreme Kong, Kong Tug toys, and his newest favorite is the Sherpa Dragon. Happy shopping! 

Would not give him his bed for a few months. He will likely pee in it and it's such a pain to wash, and he will chew it. We did not give Miles a bed until 4 months and monitored him with it until 6 months. Never chewed it and we still have it one year later  Use old towels until potty trained in his crates


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I just love Vizsla mummies. They are so amazingly good with their puppies......


----------



## Jrod (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks Milesmom for the tips. We will hold off on the bed for a bit and pit some old towels to good use.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Congrats! 

Did someone say born?....


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Mom looks pretty tired but happy, and pups look... precious!! 

Congratulations, Jrod!!


----------

